# Suche: Notebook



## reddragon90 (30. Juni 2007)

Guten Tag,

ich suche nun offiziell ein Notebook, und wäre für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar. Ich möchte dies alles damit tun:
Ich schreib jetzt einfach auch mal die Sachen auf die ehr irrelevant sind, da sie auch event. mit einem sehr billigen Notebook/Rechner zu machen sind.

-Programmieren (z.B mit Dreamweaver 8)
-Office Anwendungen benutzen wie Excel, World, Outlook etc.
-Bildbearbeitung (Adobe Photoshop CS2)
-Microsoft Flightsimulator 2004 mit dem PMDG Boeing 737-800 Add-On später noch Add-Ons wie GAP
-Ja und sonst noch sachen wie Bilder anschauen, Musik hören. DVD's gucken etc.

Ich möchte das alles so funktioniert das es nicht ruckelt. Und das alles recht zügig ist. Also sollte mehr als 1024 MB Arbeitsspeicher vorhaden sein im Idealfall 2048 MB. Die Taktfrequenz sollte, mindestens 2 GHz betragen. Und Festplatte sollte mindestes eine kapazität von 160 GB haben. Mit grafikkarten kenne ich mich leider nicht mehr aus, da ich mich damit nicht beschäftige. ich hoffe das ihr mit diesen Angaben was anfangen könnt. Falls ihr noch was wissen wollt. Dann nur zu. Achja das Notebook sollte eigendlich nur von Sony sprich von Vaio sein. Hoffe ihr könnt mir da was empfehlen.


----------



## fluessig (30. Juni 2007)

Ich weiss leider nicht wieviel 3D Rechenleistung der MS Flightsimulator 2004 braucht. Wenn du aber sicher gehen willst, dass es nicht ruckelt, dann solltest du ein Notebook mit einem vernünftigen 3D Chip kaufen, also einen der nicht von Intel ist.

Da es aus unerklärten Gründen ein Vaio sein muss, bleiben dir eigentlich nur noch 3 Modelle aus der BX Serie, die einen ATI Graphikchip haben. Ob der X1600 oder HD2300 besser ist weiss ich leider nicht. Eine wirkliche Top 3D Leistung bekommst du bei keinem der Modelle, da der Speicher für die Grafikkarte immer vom Hauptspeicher genommen wird. Für den Flightsimulator 2004 sollte es denke ich ausreichen. 

Für Photoshop empfiehlt sich viel Auflösung, also auch BX Reihe.


----------



## reddragon90 (30. Juni 2007)

Danke für deine empfehlung. Sind 1,83 Ghz schnell? Ich kann das leider nicht beurteilem. Was bedeutet eigendlich zweimal 1,83 GHz. Ich weiß das,das mit dem Duo Prozesor zusammenhängt. Kann man dies mit einem  3,20 GHz Notebook/Rechner vergleichen?

Und der Vaio HD2300 ist besser von den Hardware komponeten her.


----------



## fluessig (30. Juni 2007)

Die Zeiten in denen mehr MHz = mehr Leistung sind, sind schon seit ein paar Jahren vorbei. Überblick kannst du dir in Benchmarktabellen verschaffen, wie sie beispielsweise bei http://hardware.thgweb.de/prozessoren/index.html zu finden sind. Der Prozessor ist auf jeden Fall schnell genug für all deine Anwendungen und bestimmt schneller als mein Athlon XP 3000+.


----------



## reddragon90 (30. Juni 2007)

fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Die Zeiten in denen mehr MHz = mehr Leistung sind, sind schon seit ein paar Jahren vorbei. Überblick kannst du dir in Benchmarktabellen verschaffen, wie sie beispielsweise bei http://hardware.thgweb.de/prozessoren/index.html zu finden sind. Der Prozessor ist auf jeden Fall schnell genug für all deine Anwendungen und bestimmt schneller als mein Athlon XP 3000+.



Tatsächlich?! Das kann gut sein, hab mich verdammt lange nicht mehr mit so was beschäftigt. Naja, werde mal, noch ein bisschen im Internet rum recherchieren. Aber habe den jetzt schonmal im Hinterkopf. Danke


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. Juni 2007)

Mh. das kommt drauf an was man vergleicht. ein Core 2 Duo mit 1,8GHz ist nicht so schnell wie einer mit 2,8GHz. und ein Pentium 4 mit 3,2GHz kann schneller sein als ein Dualcore mit 1,8GHz wenn man die Dualcore-Nutzung des Betriebsystems weg lässt.
Nutzt man aber nun Anwendungen, die Dualcores nutzen (schon XP unterstützt 2 CPU-Kerne) indem sie Aufgaben auf die beiden Kerne verteilen wird alles erheblich schneller. das kann von ein bisschen - weil Windows einen Kern der Anwendung überlässt und das eigene auf dem anderen macht - bis 100% mehr Leistung gehen weil die Anwendung selbst auf beiden Kernen rechnet gehen.


----------



## reddragon90 (30. Juni 2007)

Danke für die Info. Ich habe noch ein bisschen auf der Seite von VAIO gesurft. Und bin auf dieses gestoßen ist der Okay? 

http://vaio.sony.de/view/ShowProduc...41M&site=voe_de_DE_cons&category=VN+AR+Series

Ich habe bis jetzt bei alles "vaios" eine englische tastatur gesehen. Daran müsste man sich erstmal dran gwönnen, aber um das zu sparen, gibt es keine standart deutsche tastatur dafür?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Juni 2007)

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es keine Vaios mit lokalisierter Tastatur gibt.
Wahrscheinlich kommen auf der deutschen Seite nur die selben Fotos zum Einsatz wie auf der englischen.

Muss es denn unbedingt ein Vaio sein? Ich koennte z.B. ein Lenovo/IBM ThinkPad empfehlen. Ich hab mir letzten Monat das ThinkPad R60e gekauft und bin vollkommen zufrieden. Alles laeuft wunderbar, alles integriert was man braucht und die Geschwindigkeit ist wirklich schick, was aber auch daran liegen kann dass ich Vista runtergeschmissen und dafuer Fedora installiert hab.  Aber auch unter Vista hatte ich einen Experience Index von 3.1 (oder so), bei einem Notebook das mich umgerechnet 700 Euro gekostet hat.


----------



## fluessig (30. Juni 2007)

reddragon90 hat gesagt.:


> Danke für die Info. Ich habe noch ein bisschen auf der Seite von VAIO gesurft. Und bin auf dieses gestoßen ist der Okay?
> 
> http://vaio.sony.de/view/ShowProduc...41M&site=voe_de_DE_cons&category=VN+AR+Series
> 
> Ich habe bis jetzt bei alles "vaios" eine englische tastatur gesehen. Daran müsste man sich erstmal dran gwönnen, aber um das zu sparen, gibt es keine standart deutsche tastatur dafür?



Komisch, mir ist die AR Serie gar nicht aufgefallen beim surfen. Hört sich toll an von den technischen Daten. Das würde ich den BX Modellen sogar vorziehen.


----------



## reddragon90 (30. Juni 2007)

Wie findet ihr dieses Notebook?

http://www.mediaonline.de/shop/Prod...&langId=-3&storeId=5000&ddkey=CategoryDisplay

Ich finde der mach einen ganz guten eindruck, oder?


----------



## reddragon90 (2. Juli 2007)

Könnt ihr zum Notebook nichts sagen?


----------

